# My body needs to loosen up! Help!



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yoga really helps. I find if I have a long day of riding, having a nice epsom salt bath does the trick as well.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I need to get the matt, maybe a yoga ball... And a very beginner dvd lol!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Klassic Superstar said:


> I need to get the matt, maybe a yoga ball... And a very beginner dvd lol!


 
I bought a matt last week $20 at Superstore ! Just look on Youtube, lots of helpful videos there (and for free! lol)


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

I've heard good things about the Equibarre DVD. Haven't tried it yet, though:
Amazon.com: Equibarre : The Core Strength, Ballet Barre Workout: Sports & Outdoors

This book also has good out of the saddle workouts in the back that really help open you up and strengthen you. It's full of other good riding tips, too!

Complete Horse Riding Manual: William Micklem: 9780756690588: Amazon.com: Books

I've also heard pilates and yoga are good. This woman does pilates specifically for equestrians:





 
Best wishes for your workouts!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Cherry juice is amazing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

